# Still looking



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am still looking for a home for Dylan, he is basically living in one room, will make a dash for the garden and when hes been out make a dash back to his room, past my cats,
He is a gorgeous boy wonderful gentle nature, quite timid at first ,but very affectionate when he feels confident, he originally came from a rescue so i dont know what his early life was like, but doesnt seem too keen on men
I have taken him in until i can find a nice home for him as his previous owners had to move to where they couldnt take the cat
I really need the room he is in and although he has come out of his shell a lot, he will not mix with my cats,otherwise he could stay here
I know b/w cats are hard to rehome, but he is such a lovely nature its a shame,no ne wants him
Dylan is about 4 years old, very clean, will use a tray if he cant go out, and has never sprayed,he is quite a large cat, long legs and long body, but not fat with it


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

This picture might be a bit clearer


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

can I share his photo around xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I think he's beautiful, I love those large cats, gorgeous face. Hope he finds somewhere soon.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> can I share his photo around xx


Sorry i must have missed your post CC,yes please do, i really need Dylan to find a home soon, i have health problems cropped up now, and a cat with health problems,Kizzy, falling all over the place, i have my last litter of kittens and the mum is obviously very protective of them, poor princess went near the kittens last night while i was seeing to kizzy as she fell off the settee, and there was world war 3 ,fur flying and screeching,
I have put a screen round kittens and mum, but thats all i can do, i would have had her in my spare bedroom, but Dylan is in there, as he bolts back upstairs when he has been out, he has come round a lot, and if he would mix with mine it wouldnt be so bad, 
Also i have discovered he seems terrified of men, a man came to check the boiler which is in Dylans room and he panicked, he was crying and trying to get out of the door, eventually hid behind the bed,and took hours before i could get him out, everytime he hears a male voice he hides, so what has happened in his past i dont know, so i would only let him go to a home with a lady,,he is very relaxed with me and affectionate, ,
I hope your foot is healing ok by the way x


----------



## Jellicles (Jun 28, 2014)

If he came from a rescue original shouldn't he go back to them? Reputable rescues get adopters to sign contracts which state this. I work in rescue and wouldn't be happy to find one of my cats was being homed by someone else.


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Poor Dylan I saw him on facebutt ages ago and thought he'd be snapped right up. Fingers and paws crossed he finds somewhere lovely soon x


----------

